# Santa Barbara Casino



## ACS330CICONV (Feb 27, 2003)

If i remember correctly, there is a 18 and over casino out in SB. Does anybody know where it is? I can kill some time and some money lol there.

So if anybody can please reply a post. 

Other than that cant wait to go to Bimmerfest. 

If anybody wants to come to the casino (if there is one) i would be more than happy to go along with some people. 

thanks


----------



## intex98 (Sep 20, 2002)

The Chumash Casino in Santa Ynez (actually off the 154 which is part of the road rally route).

Directions and info:

http://www.santaynez.org/Casino.htm


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

That mght be a good idea. I might be down to go.


----------



## ACS330CICONV (Feb 27, 2003)

imagine this. A BUNCH OF BMW's rollin to the casino, man will they think we are a bunch of high rollers LOL. well im willing to gamble. IS ANYONE ELSE.

How about you jon you wanna come.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

If I remember correctly there is usually a CHP unit or two hanging around that casino - usually across the street (I guess watching out for DUIs :dunno: ) Drive carefully.


----------



## 328bimma (Apr 9, 2002)

they dont' serve alcohal at chumas! but... they are still under construction... so... parking and such might be a pain! it is still a fun spot! if anyone is down to go... im down also.

Jerry


----------



## ACS330CICONV (Feb 27, 2003)

hey im down to go. Look for me at bimmerfest. I will be next to my car loungin and checkin out the scenery. 

You wont miss me i will be next to the 2002 jet black schnitzered out 3 series convertible.

let sgo have a good time and also make some money lol


----------



## Tdrag97 (Nov 24, 2002)

yea.. but I don't think you guy will be impress at that casino.. it suck... a big ass tent in the middle of noway... with a bunch of old folks.... :thumbdwn: just go to the in-n-out meet.. then cruz down State Street... that would be more fun.. 

hell hit all the clubs..and hit up on some single college chicks.. :angel: :thumbup:


Right Jerry.. hehe.. You know Jimmy Lam right.. with the fixed up Accord..


----------

